# Intelligent bullets



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Reading the tubular bullet thread reminded me about the Agulia "Intelligent Bullets".
They're 117gr 45 ACP hollow points. I found a box of them and plan to chronograph them next time I go to shoot. Does anyone have any experience with these? Stephen?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

What I have used of Aqulia is junk. The few that I shot were inconsent and the brass was junk for reloading. I can't remember weight but they were not hollow points. Let us know how it turns out 2400.


----------

